# Illegal to harvest live sand dollars?



## Bodupp

Never heard of this until someone posted FWC was checking scallop harvesters. Certainly don't want to get a spanking for innocent fun. Or ignorant fun.


----------



## MrFish

Apparently, any live shell.

http://www.naplesnews.com/news/2010/jul/15/possession-live-sand-dollars-costly-bonita-springs/


----------



## dobs

Never heard that either....they were checking to see if they had sand dollars? Damn...they gotta find something better to occupy their time!


----------



## JD7.62

MrFish said:


> Apparently, any live shell.
> 
> http://www.naplesnews.com/news/2010/jul/15/possession-live-sand-dollars-costly-bonita-springs/


Im not sure about the shell part. Then again a sand dollar is not a shell but here is what FWC has to say...

http://myfwc.com/fishing/saltwater/recreational/sea-shells/

It looks like you can harvest up to 20 live sea shells per day with a valid fishing license.


----------



## Orion45

JD7.62 said:


> Im not sure about the shell part. Then again a sand dollar is not a shell but here is what FWC has to say...
> 
> http://myfwc.com/fishing/saltwater/recreational/sea-shells/
> 
> It looks like you can harvest up to 20 live sea shells per day with a valid fishing license.


"The bag limit for marine life (tropical ornamental) species is 20 organisms per person per day. As of July 1, 2009, only five of any one marine life species is allowed within the 20-organism marine life bag limit."


----------



## no woryz

I thought I read that sand dollars are classified as marine invertebrates w/sea urchins but that they are excluded from harvest if alive...


----------



## JD7.62

Orion45 said:


> "The bag limit for marine life (tropical ornamental) species is 20 organisms per person per day. As of July 1, 2009, only five of any one marine life species is allowed within the 20-organism marine life bag limit."


Im assuming you are keeping 20 of 4 different species.



no woryz said:


> I thought I read that sand dollars are classified as marine invertebrates w/sea urchins but that they are excluded from harvest if alive...


Only the long spine urchin is prohibited from harvest by the FWC. Im thinking there must be some sort of local or county ordinance as Ive looked through FWCs site multiple times while looking for information regarding the harvest of corals (yes you can legally harvest some types of corals) as well as other small ornamental fish.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers

*conservation...*

I guess it would make sense to try to attempt to regulate sealife harvesting of any sort if you want to maintain a population- especially if it has anything to do with a sale item on a store shelf.
I do believe in conservation, and some might say "overkill"- but isn't that everyone's responsibility? And sometimes those laws might be a bit much, but that they are geared for the greater good, right?
I am no activist, just an avid angler / outdoorsman- so before I offend someone, I'll get off my soapbox now.


----------



## no woryz

Dug in a little deeper & there are county differences.... Sand Dollars prohibited totally in Lee County, only 2 total per person in Manatee County per day and up to 5 of the total 20 aggregate in all other Florida counties... so appears no more than 5 per person per day except Lee & Manatee and must have saltwater licence. learn something new every day.

This is the rule governing Marine Life:

68B-42.001 Purpose and Intent; Designation of Restricted Species; Definition of “Marine Life Species”.

(1)(a) The purpose and intent of this chapter are to protect and conserve Florida’s tropical marine life resources and assure the continuing health and abundance of these species. The further intent of this chapter is to assure that harvesters in this fishery use nonlethal methods of harvest and that the fish, invertebrates, and plants so harvested be maintained alive for the maximum possible conservation and economic benefits.
(b) It is the express intent of the Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission that landing of live rock propagated through aquaculture will be allowed pursuant to the provisions of this chapter.
(c) The Commission may issue Special Activity Licenses pursuant to Chapter 68B-8, F.A.C., to authorize activities that are otherwise prohibited by this chapter.

(2) The following fish species, as they occur in waters of the state and in federal Exclusive Economic Zone (EEZ) waters adjacent to state waters, are hereby designated as restricted species pursuant to Section 379.101(32), F.S.:
(a) Moray eels – Any species of the Family Muraenidae.
(b) Snake eels – Any species of the Genera Myrichthys and Myrophis of the Family Ophichthidae.
(c) Toadfish – Any species of the Family Batrachoididae.
(d) Frogfish – Any species of the Family Antennariidae.
(e) Batfish – Any species of the Family Ogcocephalidae.
(f) Clingfish – Any species of the Family Gobiesocidae.
(g) Trumpetfish – Any species of the Family Aulostomidae.
(h) Cornetfish – Any species of the Family Fistulariidae.
(i) Pipefish/seahorses – Any species of the Family Syngnathidae.
(j) Hamlet/seabass – Any species of the Family Serranidae, except groupers of the genera Epinephalus and Mycteroperca, seabass of the genus Centropristis, and longtail bass, Hemanthias leptus, sand perch, Diplectrum formosum, and dwarf sand perch, Diplectrum bivittatum.
(k) Basslets – Any species of the Family Grammatidae.
(l) Cardinalfish – Any species of the Family Apogonidae.
(m) Porkfish – Anisotremus virginicus.
 High-hat, Jackknife-fish, Spotted drum, Cubbyu – Any species of the genus Equetus of the Family Sciaenidae.
(o) Reef Croakers – Any of the species Odontoscion dentex.
(p) Sweepers – Any species of the Family Pempheridae.
(q) Butterflyfish – Any species of the Family Chaetodontidae.
(r) Angelfish – Any species of the Family Pomacanthidae.
(s) Damselfish – Any species of the Family Pomacentridae.
(t) Hawkfish – Any species of the Family Cirrhitidae.
(u) Wrasse/hogfish/razorfish – Any species of the Family Labridae, except hogfish, Lachnolaimus maximus.
(v) Parrotfish – Any species of the Family Scaridae.
(w) Jawfish – Any species of the Family Opistognathidae.
(x) Blennies – Any species of the Families Clinidae or Blenniidae.
 Sleepers – Any species of the Family Eleotridae.
(z) Gobies – Any species of the Family Gobiidae.
(aa) Tangs and surgeonfish – Any species of the Family Acanthuridae.
(bb) Filefish/triggerfish – Any species of the Family Balistidae, except gray triggerfish, Balistes capriscus, ocean triggerfish, Canthidermis sufflamen, and unicorn filefish, Aluterus monoceros.
(cc) Trunkfish/cowfish – Any species of the Family Ostraciidae.
(dd) Pufferfish/burrfish/balloonfish/porcupinefish – Any of the following species:
1. Balloonfish – Diodon holocanthus.
2. Sharpnose puffer – Canthigaster rostrata.
3. Striped burrfish – Chilomycterus schoepfi.
4. Porcupinefish – Diodon hystrix.
5. Spotted burrfish – Chilomycterus atringa.
(ee) Black brotula – Stygnobrotula latebricola.
(ff) Key brotula – Ogilbia cayorum.
(gg) Blackbar soldierfish – Myripristis jacobus.
(hh) Yellow stingray – Urobatis jamaicensis.

(3) The following invertebrate species, as they occur in waters of the state and in federal Exclusive Economic Zone (EEZ) waters adjacent to state waters, are hereby designated as restricted species pursuant to Section 379.101(32), F.S.:
(a) Sponges – Any species of the Class Demospongiae, except sheepswool, yellow, grass, glove, finger, wire, reef, and velvet sponges, Order Dictyoceratida.
(b) Upside-down jellyfish – Any species of the Genus Cassiopea.
(c) Siphonophores/hydroids – Any species of the Class Hydrozoa, except fire corals, Family Milleporidae.
(d) Soft corals – Any species of the Subclass Octocorallia, except sea fans Gorgonia flabellum and Gorgonia ventalina.
(e) Sea anemones – Any species of the Orders Actiniaria, Zoanthidea, Corallimorpharia, and Ceriantharia.
(f) Featherduster worms/calcareous tubeworms – Any species of the Families Sabellidae and Serpulidae.
(g) Starsnails – Any of the species Lithopoma americanum, Lithopoma tectum, or Astralium phoebium.
(h) Nudibranchs/sea slugs – Any species of the Subclass Opisthobranchia.
(i) Fileclams – Any species of the Genus Lima.
(j) Octopods – Any species of the Order Octopoda, except the common octopus, Octopodus vulgaris.
(k) Shrimp – Any of the following species:
1. Cleaner shrimp and peppermint shrimp – Any species of the Genera Ancylomenes or Lysmata.
2. Coral shrimp – Any species of the Genus Stenopus.
3. Snapping shrimp – Any species of the Family Alpheidae.
(l) Crabs – Any of the following species:
1. Yellowline arrow crab – Stenorhynchus seticornis.
2. Furcate spider or decorator crab – Stenocionops furcatus.
3. Blue-legged or tricolor hermit crab – Clibanarius tricolor.
4. Thinstripe hermit crab – Clibanarius vittatus.
5. Polkadotted hermit crab – Phimochirus operculatus.
6. Spotted porcelain crab – Porcellana sayana.
7. Nimble spray or urchin crab – Percnon gibbesi.
8. False arrow crab – Metoporhaphis calcarata.
(m) Starfish – Any species of the Class Asteroidea, except the Bahama starfish, Oreaster reticulatus.
 Brittlestars – Any species of the Class Ophiuroidea.
(o) Sea urchins – Any species of the Class Echinoidea, except longspine urchin, Diadema antillarum, and sand dollars and sea biscuits, Order Clypeasteroida.
(p) Sea cucumbers – Any species of the Class Holothuroidea.
(q) Sea lilies – Any species of the Class Crinoidea.
(r) Red mithrax crab – Mithraculus ruber.
(s) Red-ridged clinging crab – Mithraculus forceps.
(t) Green clinging or emerald crab – Mithraculus sculptus.
(u) Hermit Crabs – Any species of the families Diogenidae (left-handed hermit crabs) or Paguridae (right-handed hermit crabs) or Parapaguridae (deepwater hermit crabs) or Pylochelidae (symmetrical hermit crabs).
(v) Nassarius snails – Any species of the genus Nassarius.

(4) The following species of plants, as they occur in waters of the state and in federal Exclusive Economic Zone (EEZ) waters adjacent to state waters, are hereby designated as restricted species pursuant to Section 379.101(32), F.S.:
(a) Caulerpa – Any species of the Family Caulerpaceae.
(b) Halimeda/mermaid’s fan/mermaid’s shaving brush – Any species of the Family Udoteaceae.
(c) Coralline red algae – Any species of the Family Corallinaceae.
(5) For the purposes of Section 379.361(2)(j), F.S., the term “marine life species” is defined to mean those species designated as restricted species in subsections (2), (3), and (4) of this rule.
Rulemaking Authority Art. IV, Sec. 9, Fla. Const. Law Implemented Art. IV, Sec. 9, Fla. Const. History–New 1-1-91, Amended 7-1-92, 1-1-95, 6-1-99, Formerly 46-42.001, Amended 10-7-01, 7-1-09, 11-1-12.


----------



## HappyHourHero

Urchins (Class Echinoidea): Except Sand Dollars & Sea Biscuits (Order Clypeasteroidea); harvest of Longspine Urchin (_Diadema antillarum_) prohibited

*Unless otherwise noted, combined bag limit of 20 marine life fish and invertebrates per person per day, only 5 of any one species allowed. A 2-day possession limit also applies (40 total organisms, only 10 of any one species).

Looks to me like you can keep 5 live per day.


----------



## JD7.62

HappyHourHero said:


> Urchins (Class Echinoidea): *Except Sand Dollars & Sea Biscuits (Order Clypeasteroidea)*; harvest of Longspine Urchin (_Diadema antillarum_) prohibited
> 
> *Unless otherwise noted, combined bag limit of 20 marine life fish and invertebrates per person per day, only 5 of any one species allowed. A 2-day possession limit also applies (40 total organisms, only 10 of any one species).
> 
> Looks to me like you can keep 5 live per day.


Im confused actually now. lol

What you quoted is a grab from a list of restricted (as in in there are restrictions on # or how you harvest ect) species. 

SO what, EXACTLY does "except" mean? Does this mean that sand dollars are not limited to five per person OR does it mean you can keep all urchins "except" sand dollars and sea biscuits? Then again they use the word "prohibited" for that.


----------



## Orion45

JD7.62 said:


> Im assuming you are keeping 20 of 4 different species.


Yep. No more than five per specie for a total of 20.


----------



## Bodupp

Dang. Lots of information and research, guys, and I appreciate it. Maybe I can keep 5 sand dollars incidental to scalloping, maybe not.


----------



## Ocean Master

I used to dive and sell starfish to a local jewler who was making the gold starfish way back in the late 70's. Scooped them up by the bag full.


----------



## SHO-NUFF

A licence required to possess Hermit Crabs? WTF???:blink:


----------

